# Sara Smile - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

Hall & Oates great tune broken down.....thanks for watching!

guitar - RS Guitarworks 'Old Friend' Tele

[video=youtube;_pIi9V0fMnk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pIi9V0fMnk[/video]


----------

